# Preschool "New Hope International School" in Tokyo



## Steven27

Dear All,

We are moving to Tokyo this summer and I am looking for a preschool for my kid.
We will living around Narimasu station and I found this preschool "New Hope International School" (newhopeclc.jp)
Can any one having kids studying here give me some reviews of this school?

Many thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Steven


----------

